# Brasilia RR55 OD



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

I've just bought a second hand Brasilia RR55 OD grinder as an upgrade from my modded Delonghi KG79







.

However, the RR55 is way too tall with the hopper to fit under my kitchen cupboards.

I would like to add a lens hood mod to the grinder to act as a mini hopper. What size lens hood should I get to fit? Any other suggestions or tips would be appreciated, as this is my first 'proper' grinder.

Thanks


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

@dfk41 will know the answer


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, I have just put mine back into the garage! I will try to pop over and measure for you. Could you chop the hopper down at all? I found the retention on the 55 annoying. not so much from an exchange point of view but when you clean it out, those nooks and crannies fill up again immediately!


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for the reply @dfk41. I had thought about chopping the hopper down, but I thought it might be better to keep it in one piece in case I want to shift the grinder on in the future. I thought that making a mini-hopper out of a lens hood would be a good way to go, but how do you fix the lens hood to the throat of the grinder?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you get a piece of borsicalate or plastic tubing of any height you wish and use that a s a mini hopper. Bad pic but it is the tube with a tamper in it!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I measured mine at 53mm small end and 74mm large end.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How do you find the 55 @Pompeyexile

I always bang on about them but for an early model on demand I think used to right way, the end result in the pf is up there with the best, yet they are often overlooked


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm chuffed to bits with my Brasilia. Got it when I first joined the forum from a very well respected member, refurbed to a very high standard with new set of burrs at a great price. Obviously I can't compare it with other grinders, as it's the only one I've owned. It is a bit of a beast, built like a tank and never let me down and seems to produce very consistant results, so can't see any reason to replace it.

I don't see much talk about them and I'm not sure if it is because I haven't really looked or they are underrated or maybe because there are not as many about. Either way, for the price I paid origially, I don't think I could have bettered it then or now.


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

So I stripped my RR55 down over the weekend and gave it a good clean. It was in a disgusting condition - thick with coffee oils and old compacted grounds. There were even some mouldy beans stuck inside the throat of the top burr carrier. The burrs still seem sharp though, and now it is re-assembled it is producing some lovely fluffy coffee.

The only thing that is missing from the grinder is the portafilter fork/holder. Bizarrely, the hex bolts that would attach the portfilter fork to the grinder are present, so this gives me scope to find a new fork and attach it myself. However, I cannot find a portfilter fork that will fit. The centre distance between the screws is 35mm I think. Has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

drmarc said:


> So I stripped my RR55 down over the weekend and gave it a good clean. It was in a disgusting condition - thick with coffee oils and old compacted grounds. There were even some mouldy beans stuck inside the throat of the top burr carrier. The burrs still seem sharp though, and now it is re-assembled it is producing some lovely fluffy coffee.
> 
> The only thing that is missing from the grinder is the portafilter fork/holder. Bizarrely, the hex bolts that would attach the portfilter fork to the grinder are present, so this gives me scope to find a new fork and attach it myself. However, I cannot find a portfilter fork that will fit. The centre distance between the screws is 35mm I think. Has anyone got any suggestions?


 did you ever get a fork, mine is on its last legs and have been looking for a couple of days but only seem to find the ones for the 45 ?


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

robti said:


> did you ever get a fork, mine is on its last legs and have been looking for a couple of days but only seem to find the ones for the 45 ?


 No, I never did find one. I ended up making one out of an old angle bracket. I cut 2 9mm slices off it , drilled them and attached them to the grinder using the hex bolts. Bit of a bodge, but it works perfectly.

Good luck!


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks if i cant get a 3d printed one i will go down the diy route with some metal like yours


----------

